
Cannabis listed 62 times as medicine in 1899 Merck Manual - mhkool
http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/1899-merck-manual-shows-natural-medicines-cannabis-once-reigned-supreme
======
is_this_valid2
> _Cannabis listed 62 times as medicine in 1899 Merck Manual "_

Ask a physician today whether cannabis should be recommended for anything and
the probably most likely answer is "we just don't have enough good studies to
know yet".

But in 1937 and 1970, they were really sure about it; _they_ claimed "cannabis
is not medically useful for any person with any condition" and nobody
successfully argued the medical utility or liberty arguments! They've held
that position while curing people with prison: people who are exercising their
liberty to risk self-harm in pursuit of happiness. So, now, people in States
that haven't yet pursued legalization and automated expungement don't sue
suppliers who have insufficient quality control due to prohibition (and tax-
free margin inflation) instead of regulation in the interest of public health
that upholds our highest values: Equality, Life, Liberty, and the pursuit of
Happiness.

How different might things have been had we required evidence-based
justification for universal quantifications like "not medically useful for any
person with any condition" to be kept on file with the Library of Congress for
further review.

An observation-based study that couldn't have been a Randomized Controlled
Trial (the "gold standard" for clinical research): "Hypothesizing that
marijuana smokers are at a significantly lower risk of carcinogenicity
relative to tobacco-non-marijuana smokers: evidenced based on statistical
reevaluation of current literature." (2008)
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/19004418/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/19004418/)

This meta-analysis considered 10,700 studies, threw most out for not meeting
the inclusion criteria, and concluded that there is sufficient evidence to
recommend cannabis for a number of conditions: “The Health Effects of Cannabis
and Cannabinoids: The Current State of Evidence and Recommendations for
Research” (McCormick et al. 2017)
[http://nationalacademies.org/hmd/reports/2017/health-
effects...](http://nationalacademies.org/hmd/reports/2017/health-effects-of-
cannabis-and-cannabinoids.aspx)

------
lostmymind66
Cocaine was also 'medicine' and was regularly prescribed as such.

